# Harlequin rasbora white mouthat the tip?



## MukiTheFish (Aug 21, 2010)

Any idea what that is? I was trying to find a pic of mouth cotton disease, but found none that'd look like that.
3 of my 10 rasboras have very tiny peck of white at the very tip of the lower jaw.









I know it's hard to tell, but just to show the size of it. It does appear kinda fuzzy, very small.

All fish are eating like they should, tank is cycled and 3 months old, ammonia is zero, nitrites zero, nitrates 10ppm, temp is 25°C, i have live plants and airstone at night.

One of them is excesively opening it's mouth and gaping
Any ideas?

My quarantine tank is 2.5G, and i keep 3 otos in the main tank, so moving all the rasboras is no-go.


----------



## cmc29 (Jan 10, 2010)

does it look like this?


----------



## MukiTheFish (Aug 21, 2010)

well I'd say no, it's much much smaller and all three fish have it on the very tip of the lower jaw.

The one rasbora that I mentioned before, it appears as if it can't fully close it's mouth? It's a big female if it counts to anything.


----------



## cmc29 (Jan 10, 2010)

This one started out small. It was in a group of 8 at the time and none of the others had it. 
It got bigger and bigger then after a few months the fish died and had not a trace of the bump.
It was a pretty old fish. Someone told me it might be a viral thing, and someone else said it could have been a "cancer" or something like that. At any rate; i think the "thing" burst and killed the fish eventually. I hope this does not happen to your fish. Mine are a different kind of rasbora

How old are your Rasboras?


----------



## MukiTheFish (Aug 21, 2010)

It's hard to say, coming from LFS but Ive had them for 2 months now and they did seem to grow since I first got them.

Is there a chance it could be injury drom eating algae waffers off the gravel?
Just a hope...

Any idea how to treat it if it's anything contagious?


----------



## MukiTheFish (Aug 21, 2010)

OK so the white tip isn't getting any bigger. But after staring at my pretty rasboras, I started wandering, could they just have really ugly mouth when opened wide?

Can anyone with Harlequin Rasboras take 3min to stare at em and tell me if they have white lips and incrediously ugly mouth when they open them?:-?

I'm serious.

Cheers
Muki


----------



## DirtedTankFan (Oct 18, 2012)

*Mouth Rot*

I think you might be dealing with a bacterial infection. I had a case where a bacterial infection spread into numerous different issues. Like all bacterial infections, if not treated will spread to other parts of the fish and is contagious. If you haven't found a solution yet, I highly recommend using Melafix by API. It worked wonders on my tank which had a white look on the lips. It is such a subtle infection that it almost looks normal. But again, use that Melafix bacterial medication and your problems will go away.

MelaFix 16 oz

This site is where I get a lot of my supplies from because their prices are awesome, and it's a flat rate of shipping no matter how much you order. Good luck and hope this helps.


----------



## Mysticalfriendeagle (Nov 11, 2021)

MukiTheFish said:


> Any idea what that is? I was trying to find a pic of mouth cotton disease, but found none that'd look like that.
> 3 of my 10 rasboras have very tiny peck of white at the very tip of the lower jaw.
> 
> 
> ...


I HAVE THE EXACT SAME THINGGGG, i have a large tank with a large school or neons and galaxy rasbora and chili rasbora. And i also saw this issue on some of my fish. Its like a tiny piece of skin right on the bottom lip/jaw, however, it doesn’t affect my fish in any way. In the neons, it was only the big fat females, and rasboras are too young to tell. But i just noticed that it just goes away by itself. It is probably a abnormal growth or scar tissue. Unless the fish if acting abnormal, if it is then you should probably separate it in a breeding box or a separate tank with zero competition for food and make sure it eats. Other than that i dont have any other issue.
Im new to this site, hope i did it right lol.


----------

